# Hyside Paddle Cat vs Mini Me



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

I have both and have to say the frame I built fits on both! but the mini-me might carry more, I did put about10 D rings on the paddlecat to strap a bunch of stuff for overnighters but haver not gone on one as of yet!

Paddlecat would most likely be the better boat for class V but does handle ALOT different than the mini-me!

I have done 3 in the Paddlecat and the performace is compromised!(more like a traditional raft)
all though I have it set up for 4 I have not tried it.

minime will do 4 with some standing water in the stern! but no big deal
I realy like R3 in the mini-me

I have flipped the mini me in big stopper holes but not the paddlecat as of yet!? only a matter of time I think? as big holes are big holes!

if you want to paddleclear creek let me know I'm in Georgetown and go out Tues/wed/ and could go out Fri/Sat/ mornings if I dont have any guide trips
before work?


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds like you're straddling a pretty high fence. 

An R-2 boat like a Shredder or Jack's Culebra is pretty specialized, for thrills and paddle power. Likewise, a Mini-Me. You can fit them with a frame and do multi-day trips, but they aren't really designed to rig gear efficiently. 

A friend is bringing her Shredder out next week— we'll try to come up with a reasonable frame for it, and I'll post the pix, if they're worthwhile. 

Meanwhile, you might want to consider a small cat, like a Jack's Cutthroat or a Hyside. You can rig it with a trampoline floor for R-2+ or put oarstands and a seat on the frame for multi-day trips. 









These are Jack's Cutthroat custom tubes (jpwinc.com, 4 dee-rings per side) with my own frame. It's a great solo playboat, too. With no load, it handles like a Mini Cooper. But I can get enough gear for multi-day trips and ultra-light kayak support (and rescue, if somebody gets thumped). 

Your choice should depend on what sort of runs you'll be doing most often, or would like to.

Probably no bad choice, except waiting too long.

Chip


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

correction on my post! Sorry?

Mini-me with my frame holds a second person better than paddlecat but the Paddlecat will hold a person a little tight but offers more storage space with the Aformentioned D-Rings! 

I will try to do a picture shoot soon and post it here!


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Check out the Puma, for a little oar boat that can also paddle the shit. Have a frind with one he brings the ice cream on multi-days, it's about all the cooler room he has. Puma to big? Wait for next year (9' Puma, 2009).


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

riojedi said:


> Puma to big? Wait for next year (9' Puma, 2009).


sounds sweet Jed I always thought the mini me would be sweet with an extra foot and diminishing tubes! I think the puma has diminishings tubes doesnt it?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

puma or super puma would be good boats. My SP has plenty of room for multiday trips and handles like a dream R2 to R6 (sometimes R7). Lots of room for gear and still a moves like a bullet on the water. My .02.

Super and puma have diminishing tubes. SP has 18.5 inch tubes with a 14in bow / stern rise

Now that I have a family, I will be looking for a little bigger boat for longer trips, but that another story


----------



## bsaspen (Jun 27, 2006)

teleboater5.13 said:


> I am looking to get either a paddle cat (shredder) or a hyside mini me. I want the boat to be class V capable as well as be able to put an oar rig on it and run multidays. I have paddled the mini me before and was wondering if anyone knew how the paddle cat compared. Also is it possible to put 4 on the paddle cat or is its limit 2?


I have a shredder, which is the same as a paddlecat, and we just did the san juan with an oar frame for 7 days with minimal support.
We have done some mellow class II with 4 people, but I wouldn't recommend it for more than 2 people for anything bigger than that.
Have fun.


----------

